# Question on CCP 12-8 Blank Specs



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I am considering building one of these rods as conventional with titanium guides. This may take the place of my Allstar 1389.
I have some questions regarding the blank.

- How suitable is the blank for fishing (not tournament) pendulum and OTG casts? 

- What would be the appropriate weight(s) for a fishing pendulum cast?

- What is the butt and tip diameters? Any recommendations for a reel seat? 

Any information would be gratefully appreciated. Thanks. Tom


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

It is defiantly a fishing rod not a tournament rod that throws 6-8oz well. I don't no about the butt & tips sizes but the reel seat is your preference isn't it? that's why it is custom!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Answers between the lines...



Furball said:


> I am considering building one of these rods as conventional with titanium guides. This may take the place of my Allstar 1389.
> I have some questions regarding the blank.
> 
> - How suitable is the blank for fishing (not tournament) pendulum and OTG casts?
> ...


*Tommy*


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

Tommy and Bronzbck: Thank you both for the information. I think this blank is right up my alley. Tom


----------

